# re-showing a soap cake I made



## Woodi (Dec 23, 2007)

I made this last summer, it's all gone now, but I'll make another soon. It was a big hit:
just out of the cake mold (I used a silicone mold from the grocery store)







I made a separate 'icing' for it, and sprinkled it with shreds from other bars:






One slice gone. I colored the cake with green oxide, scented with 'Applejack Spice'






One slice: looks and smells good enough to eat.


----------



## sofietje (Dec 23, 2007)

Wow, that looks delicious!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

YUM CAKE! NOW I WANT SOME! 
*drool insert here*


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 23, 2007)

You know what they say, "You can't have your cake and eat it too!"  With this cake, it looks good enough to eat, but would much rather take a shower with it!  Nice job, Diane!  

Paul... :wink:


----------



## gallerygirl (Dec 24, 2007)

That is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!  k


----------



## Woodi (Dec 26, 2007)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> You know what they say, "You can't have your cake and eat it too!"  With this cake, it looks good enough to eat, but would much rather take a shower with it!  Nice job, Diane!
> 
> Paul... :wink:



HAHA, I wish I'd thought of that line at my fall show, when people were intrigued with it, and many said they would like to eat it. It did sell well, at $5 a slice, and was fun to have around as an odd piece.

I highly recommend doing this, especially to those who are bored with their regular soap routines.


----------



## brian0523 (Dec 27, 2007)

That soap cake is awesome!!!


----------



## Bret (Dec 27, 2007)

How pretty!


----------



## bubblesink (Dec 30, 2007)

That is awesome!  I'd have a hard time not taking a bite of out of that.  lol


----------



## mcleodnaturals (Jan 1, 2008)

What a neat neat idea~!  how many pounds of soap did your cake mold hold?  How did you whip the icing!?!?!  I just can't get over how neat and original that looks!  Nice work   
kelly


----------



## Woodi (Jan 1, 2008)

This was about 6 or 7 pounds of soap. 

I figured out how much the mold holds by filling it with water while it stood on the scale. I took the weight of that and put into my soapmaker program, with the name of the mold being: soapcake.

Then I used my regular recipe, hit the 'resize' button for soapcake, and it figured it out for me. My DH and I designed this program for my own use, but it was too good not to share with others.


----------



## gallerygirl (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Woodi!  Did I read somewhere here you have a soap program I can buy??  I just downloaded a 30 day trial period program, not sure if it is yours, but if not would definitely like to look into yours!  Could you pm me more info or send a link.  thanks k


----------

